# Rare, Unusual Attractions (For You)



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Okay, regarding an unusual attraction for me: I've had at least three sex dreams about the actor Willem Dafoe, and I blame that on @SlowPoke68
> 
> :laughing:


Just to put your mind at ease, I don't look much like Willem Dafoe in real life. roud:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Just to put your mind at ease, I don't look much like Willem Dafoe in real life. roud:


You know how having a sex dream about someone you never really thought about in that way before can make you sort of change your perspective? :laughing: For example, I remember having a dream about Doc from the TV show Love Boat when I was a young teenager (NO SEX though) and all of a sudden, I had this aching crush on him for days...I just had to have Bernie Kopell, man... :shocked:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> You know how having a sex dream about someone you never really thought about in that way before can make you sort of change your perspective? :laughing: For example, I remember having a dream about Doc from the TV show Love Boat when I was a young teenager (NO SEX though) and all of a sudden, I had this aching crush on him for days...I just had to have Bernie Kopell, man... :shocked:



Jesus, you are _such_ an ENTP.

Another ENTP woman I know had Quincy M.E. as a part of her fantasy. She wanted to be the girl in the bikini on the boat during the intro--having her flesh probed by a coroner. Hot.

;-)


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

So I had a sex dream about Bernie Sanders last night. I like his speeches but I don't think I'm really attracted to him... I don't think... I... hmmm.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm attracted to Johnny Knoxville.


----------



## Zletta (Sep 25, 2012)

I have really shocked my friends in the past when I have gotten into relationships with shy guys when I'm very outgoing myself.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

- the other day I saw a really cute black guy. generally my sexual tastes are so Aryan they would make the Nazis look liberal, but this guy had fine, feminine features and large, dramatic green eyes that captivated me (and the afro hair was an exotic touch). 
- I'm currently attracted to a 25 year old INFP (I think he's 6w5 Sp/Sx). generally I only go for younger guys

overall, my sexual tastes tend to be quite narrow and specific, so finding myself attracted to something different is usually a pleasant change of pace


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I was once attracted to the soft, church Sunday, clean bring home to mommy type. The ones that are all nice, soft and tender. That was odd. I would have been listening to light music or easy listening stations.... the other is the famous "I'd do any woman my age or older" high school mentality.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very rarely, once in the bluest of moons, I might find a woman attractive who fits the mold of a suburban housewife. Doesn't happen often, the idea actually repulses me but sometimes it does capture my attention.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Sometimes, older women who are just old enough to have creases on the sides of their mouths and the corners of their eyes. Something about it...


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I've had a momentary attraction to someone of a race I normally don't notice.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

There were two VERY SPECIAL women in my life at two very different stages in my life, that made me sexually/emotionally attracted to them. 

What attracted me to them was the fact that the connection was intensified because (like the typical INFJ I am) that coincided with the emphasis I place on the values/ethics I have about family, marriage, and children. I found that these two women placed the same emphasis/importance on family, marriage, and children as me, and NOTHING made me happier.  

I could only think about making them completely and UTTERLY happy, being the 'Knight in Shinning Armor' is a MAJOR complex of mine, and all I wanted to do was to completely revolutionize the way they saw men, love, and life. I wanted to do this because I loved them; I wanted only their love, and their happiness. In fact, these two women brought me a more intense sense of intimacy than any guy I've been with.

Physically, men are attractive, but they can be lacking when it comes to having a general sense of intimacy for the fear that their masculinity is threatened if they accept more of themselves than what is considered appropriate in terms of the 'modern-day man' societal image. I say men feel, and they should feel DEEPLY so they remain motivated to take part, and participate in the relationship that they're apart of too...how the hell do you expect to be happy, if you ALWAYS remain in the background of your OWN LIFE?


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Sometimes, older women who are *just old enough to have creases on the sides of their mouths and the corners of their eyes.* Something about it...


Too FUNNY


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> Have you ever had one? Things like this happen all the time, at least, that's what my personal life experience has taught me. People find themselves attracted to someone they usually wouldn't be attracted to.
> 
> 
> *If you're straight: Have you ever found yourself attracted to someone of the same sex? *
> ...


I am usually attracted to ESFJs, ISFPs, ENFPs, ISFJs and INTJs. The first girl I ever had a crush on was an ESFJ SO/SP. She volunteered at her church and went on to serve overseas in the Peace Corps. Her name is Juliette, how romantic  If I was ever in a relationship with a woman, she would have to have this kind of dedication to the cause and to the community, basically the opposite of me. Shared traits- 5'4 or less & BIG BOOBS ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

One time I was relaxing in my car after ordering my white chocolate mocha latte and I noticed this girl walk by in big hoop ear rings, ghetto/hood make up and she was caucasian. I've always find myself being critical of people like that but she was very pretty and I was kind of checking her out from my car when I realized.............I got a thang for white chocolate! 

*disclaimer: I do know that not all black people are ghetto/hood and not even necessarily most. This was just a funny realization I had that I was drinking a white chocolate mocha and how white people that act/dress/talk hood or ghetto are sometimes called white chocolate.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Khys said:


> I'm attracted to Johnny Knoxville.


Me too. I try to stop it every time. And I actually like his chest tattoo.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I am straight, and I admire one or two friends who are girls _a lot_. It's not got anything to do with how they look. It is just certain personality traits I admire deeply, or I am moved if I think she's a strong girl who's seen a lot in life. I have such strong admiration for some girls like that, try to see how things work in their life, and often wonder what they're thinking of me. They are mini girl-crushes. I've never been with a woman, and I don't think I would want to be physically intimate with one.

Edit: Okay, one of my friends who is a model is drop dead gorgeous. We were friends since childhood and I knew her like she was a sister at one point. I love her to bits. :')


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I was working at a cafe a couple of months ago when a guy in his late thirties, of slavic descent, about six feet tall, weighing a super muscular about three or four hundred or so pound, with a tight black shirt and jeans, a shaved head with a giant scar running down the middle of his naked skull, next to some kind of jaillike messy tar tattoo peaking from a black newsboy cap slowly pushes his way into the center of the coffee stalls in the room, stealing all the sexual energy from practically everyone in the room. im pretty sure my jaw dropped wipe open and gasped for air. He was just so intense. And a regular too. It simply took standing abouy three feet away from me to get him to make me dance away and experience severe ADD and disorientation. Such a player, he even started talking about philosophy with me. Most guilty/strange/random/hot energy ive ever had to serve. This customer was powerful. He probably works for the cia or like a bouncer for an excluaive club or.something, or maybe hes a cannibalistic killer. Needless to say, I didnt stay long enough at that job.to find out, and a part of me is glad I didnt. Im usually attracted to very dangerous men who are both intelligent and strong but I think that may be why im never satisfied enough with, or never was in the past at least, with guys of a gentle nature. I only have sexual chemistry with the tall bulky humanoid types.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> I only have sexual chemistry with the tall bulky humanoid types.


Well, I should _hope_ you only have sexual chemistry with humanoid types... :tongue:


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am straight and I've never been attracted to a woman. I'd always preferred older men and then I became extremely attracted to a man 8 months younger than me. I'm usually attracted to tall guys but once fell for a guy who was only 5'8 (that was a mistake though). I'm pretty consistent about who I'm attracted to so my stories aren't very interesting.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

This thread reminds me of Liquidlight's post about anima/animus complex.

I really found it enlightening--it's in the Cognitive Functions Forum--I think it's called Cognitive Functions and Sexuality or something.

I am usually attracted to two types of guys.

1) The man-slut/player. This man is very sensual--he views women as a means for his sensual pleasure, and he is unabashed about exuding this along with his sexual energy. He is usually kind of smart, but much less than he thinks--and he isn't at all into long term relationships. 

This kind of makes sense as I don't think I am a very strong sensor or very comfortable with my own sexuality (not orientation--just sexuality in general). Like--I think I can sum up my feelings about sex by a dream I posted on here before. Two giant, plucked chickens wearing nun wimples--forcing me to watch porn. That's my feelings about sexuality in a nutshell.

2) The intellectual guy who is not at all reverent. He makes off color jokes that insult deep ethical beliefs. He is super logical. He is arrogant and cannot relate to most people--seemingly considering himself above them.

I think the most recent attraction for this kind of guy took the form of a crush on my English professor--who, despite specializing in incredibly religious medieval and early modern texts, constantly made jokes which were designed to shock ethical feeling Christians, though I am fairly certain he was raised Christian.

My best friend is very analytical and logical--and she is pretty out of touch with feelings and ethics. She found herself in absolute love with a guy who was very non-confrontational, and totally aware of everyone's feelings. He was open, in touch with his own and everyone's feelings, and very non-physical (unlike she who is constantly aware of the physical body, and sensual details.)

I couldn't understand the attraction--and she can't understand my attraction to the type of guys I described above (who are actually probably a lot more like her than like me).

Also going along with LiquidLight's post, these two types of men are the types that i have the most spontaneous attraction to, and also the most animosity for. I both love/hate them--which reflects on my animus complex and the negative experiences I've had with men. These men are the most able to make me feel vulnerable, and to point out my weaknesses.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how to approach this, as my tastes have been all over the place recently. 

I'm straight but have found myself occasionally attracted to women. A perfect, natural hourglass figure will get me. I'm sexually bisexual, I suppose. I'd never want to date a woman, and I'd never want to sleep with a woman I know (again). But I'd like to have a one-night stand with an amazing woman before getting into another relationship.

I've always gone for men on the quieter end of the scale but in the last several months have been drawn to more...gregarious types. Cocky, kinda dumb, puppy dog types. It's a power-trip of sorts, and I don't have to worry about rejection with them. I love seeing the change in them from outside the bedroom (or wherever) to in...that demarcation between lightness and silliness, and the intensity they develop during sex. I like bringing that out, and watching the change take place. One guy in particular was a completely different person during/after sex. He's somewhat of a goofball in day-to-day life, endearing, innocent, always smiling, etc. But then it was like a flip would switch. The smile would be gone and a sort of darkness would set in his facial expressions. I think the temperature of the room would increase several degrees at this moment. It was very much a "You are mine" sort of intensity that we women lose our shit over (see: Twilight, 50 Shades, every abusive relationship ever). And then "normal R-" would be back and the darkness would lift. Fascinating. And incredibly hot.

I've never felt sexually attracted to an overweight guy. Which makes me feel like an asshole, but there it is.


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

"I'm not really into people with blond hair and blue eyes, like ya they're pretty but they just don't attract me." Hey, guess what hair/eye color combination my current crush has.


----------



## BeautifulSadness (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm currently really attracted to my best friend. He's not gay, and until lately, I had yet to have gay inclinations. We've been inseparable since we met, and would spend every possible minute together (his parents rarely saw him). Only now am I starting to realize that I don't just like all the things I like about him in a friend kind of way--I really love all those things about him. I _love_ him. And it was a little weird for me at first, but then I thought about how comfortable I feel around him, and how I'd like to stay best friends with him. In other words, I'd like to keep doing all the things we love to do now, but with more cuddling lol. 

For the sake of our friendship, however, I'm going to let this crush go. As much as I'd like to tell him how I feel and face his reaction, I value what we have now a lot, and would hate to see a friendship like ours dissolve over a stupid crush. I think I care too much to let that happen. <3

Maturity is like a sworn duty. It's like walking down a long snowy road under gray skies with a bitter taste in your mouth, wondering why you have to do this, but always knowing it's the right way home. And when you get there, you find a celebration for braving your many toils. They'll offer you a drink and a word of confidence, then point you to the next road home.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm maybe 80% straight. I've never been "serious" with a woman in a romantic or sexual sense and am not sure I ever would.

Probably my weirdest story is a short-lived fling with someone who shared my name.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I admit it. I like older women. I don't know why. Such a silly thing.


----------



## Reggie (Sep 30, 2012)

I am a straight ENFP strongly attracted to thinking types. If you will, females with masculine character traits, tomboys if you like or careerwomen. And conversely, they seem to be very attracted to me as well. 

Unfortunately ST has no long term potential for me, because they don't get me. With them, I feel I have to 'hide' a huge part of my personality. And Sensing stuff all the time bores me out. 

So NT-females are the best mix of attraction and compatibility for me .


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Ace Face said:


>


This. Now because of this post I'm attracted to ******* presidents..


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

xerxes75 said:


> "I'm not really into people with blond hair and blue eyes, like ya they're pretty but they just don't attract me." Hey, guess what hair/eye color combination my current crush has.


Don't blame ya, I've always found blonde hair/blue eyes to be very unattractive.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

BeautifulSadness said:


> Maturity is like a sworn duty. It's like walking down a long snowy road under gray skies with a bitter taste in your mouth, wondering why you have to do this, but always knowing it's the right way home. And when you get there, you find a celebration for braving your many toils. They'll offer you a drink and a word of confidence, then point you to the next road home.


This is such an astonishingly amazing quote! Did that come out of your own frickin head? It's PERFECT & TRUE! You have no idea how great I think this quote is, it touched me pretty deeply.


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone else here like tall girls? I'm a lot less choosy when I come across a statuesque woman, especially if she has an athletic physique. I don't know if this counts as rare, but most men I know are put off by women who are taller than themselves. I'm 5' 11" but I'm fine and dandy about dating a girl who's over six feet tall. One of my housemates is a 6' blonde and I'm horny as hell for her.


----------



## BeautifulSadness (Sep 27, 2012)

@Destiny Lund
Thanks, that honestly means a lot to me that you found it helpful! :blushed:And yea, I started typing something just to see where it would go. I kind of do that a lot. I'm glad you liked it. 
:happy:


----------



## lhebakshyla (Oct 8, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> Have you ever had one? Things like this happen all the time, at least, that's what my personal life experience has taught me. People find themselves attracted to someone they usually wouldn't be attracted to.
> 
> 
> If you're straight: Have you ever found yourself attracted to someone of the same sex?
> ...


Why would you possibly want to know this. You clearly are bi curious but can't admit it to yourself.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

lhebakshyla said:


> Why would you possibly want to know this. You clearly are bi curious but can't admit it to yourself.


Lol, okay.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

Intergalacticus said:


> Anyone else here like tall girls? I'm a lot less choosy when I come across a statuesque woman, especially if she has an athletic physique. I don't know if this counts as rare, but most men I know are put off by women who are taller than themselves. I'm 5' 11" but I'm fine and dandy about dating a girl who's over six feet tall. One of my housemates is a 6' blonde and I'm horny as hell for her.


Speaking as a tall woman I've come across several men with semi-fetishes for it, and one with a full-blown fetish. I'd venture to say that most guys prefer petite (as in short) girls though. Also, it seems I generally get treated much differently than the shorties. Often to my chagrin.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

I was once attracted to a girl I had a class with. She had a kick-ass body and she knew it, she dressed really well. And she was smart  
Shes pretty much one of the three girls I have been attracted to. (one of the others being Jordana Brewster)

I have been attracted to guys who look rough, as in.. Aaron Carter rough.


----------



## BeautifulSadness (Sep 27, 2012)

> Speaking as a tall woman I've come across several men with semi-fetishes for it, and one with a full-blown fetish. I'd venture to say that most guys prefer petite (as in short) girls though. Also, it seems I generally get treated much differently than the shorties. Often to my chagrin.


I personally don't care about height. Tall women are sexy, and I don't have a fetish lol. Height can be an issue for tall women too, though. Do you like men who are at least your height/taller, or do you care? I know that some short guys look for women who are smaller than them. I'm 5'11 and would have no problem being with a woman who's taller that me.

Tall girls should stay confident about their height. They make better dance partners, and you always have a good excuse to not wear heels.


----------



## MelissaC (May 23, 2012)

BeautifulSadness said:


> I personally don't care about height. Tall women are sexy, and I don't have a fetish lol. Height can be an issue for tall women too, though. Do you like men who are at least your height/taller, or do you care? I know that some short guys look for women who are smaller than them. I'm 5'11 and would have no problem being with a woman who's taller that me.
> 
> Tall girls should stay confident about their height. They make better dance partners, and you always have a good excuse to not wear heels.


I've dated men shorter than me, or my same height, or just a smidge taller (I'm 5'10), and it wasn't a big deal. But recently I was with a guy who is 6'3" and I don't think I'll turn back. It was nice to not feel like a giantess, and come to find out I actually like spooning when I'm an appropriately-sized little spoon. Also nice to know I could wear heels with him if I wanted. Made me feel more feminine, a side I'm trying to get more in touch with and develop.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Girls in suits and ties. Goddamn. (I'm usually more attracted to feminine girls but I just have a quirk for suits.)


----------



## Catcrime (Oct 9, 2012)

I kind of feel like I'm tripping lately because I never thought I'd be this girl (not that there's anything wrong with it, just surprising) - but I'm becoming more and more attracted to older men (30-45). It's just really new for me, haha. Salt and pepper hair, suits, what! I was always the girl with the younger guy but... yeah. Unusual for me.

I have no idea what sparked this attraction. I don't have daddy issues either.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I once sat across a man on a train. He was very tall, and a bit strange looking. Perhaps "alien" looking. Rough. A bit scary. His hands were HUGE. 

And I just sat there, petite little me, barely five feet, glacing at those enormous hands. I felt so incredibly horny. I was filled with desire. It was literally consuming me.

I was so relieved when my stop came, because it was getting just too intense. I had never ever felt anything like that before. 

(And needless to say, it was not the type of man I'm usually attracted to)


----------



## GweNdZ (Oct 11, 2012)

young handsome professors. I don't know why. Kinda made it difficult to concentrate in one of my philosophy courses last year :blushed: whyyy? I don't understand it.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

BeautifulSadness said:


> I'm currently really attracted to my best friend. He's not gay, and until lately, I had yet to have gay inclinations. We've been inseparable since we met, and would spend every possible minute together (his parents rarely saw him). Only now am I starting to realize that I don't just like all the things I like about him in a friend kind of way--I really love all those things about him. I _love_ him. And it was a little weird for me at first, but then I thought about how comfortable I feel around him, and how I'd like to stay best friends with him. In other words, I'd like to keep doing all the things we love to do now, but with more cuddling lol.
> 
> For the sake of our friendship, however, I'm going to let this crush go. As much as I'd like to tell him how I feel and face his reaction, I value what we have now a lot, and would hate to see a friendship like ours dissolve over a stupid crush. I think I care too much to let that happen. <3
> 
> Maturity is like a sworn duty. It's like walking down a long snowy road under gray skies with a bitter taste in your mouth, wondering why you rehave to do this, but always knowing it's the right way home. And when you get there, you find a celebration for braving your many toils. They'll offer you a drink and a word of confidence, then point you to the next road home.


Reminds me of a queerplatonic relationship...


----------



## BeautifulSadness (Sep 27, 2012)

> Reminds me of a queerplatonic relationship...


Just googled the word queerplatonic lol.

I would say our relationship is somewhat queerplatonic, in that we're rarely apart for more than a few hours. After further research, the term demisexual seems to fit how I feel about men. I'm not superficially attracted to guys at all,like I am to women, and I can only become physically/sexually attracted after a deep emotional connection has been established. That describes how I feel about my friend, too. I was first attracted to his personality, intelligence, thoughtfulness, et cetera. I think those things _made_ me sexually attracted to him.

Also, here's my thread on this^^ if you're interested, or have advice/experiences to share.

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...my-first-gay-crush-my-best-friend-advice.html


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I like long hair on men, but the last two guys I've been attracted to have had short hair... and I actually like their hair... It's very odd for me...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw a chick with a thin layer of dark hair over her arms the other day, and found it hot. Dunno why. She also had a nice face, so it wasn't limited to the arms. 

I'm generally straight, so it was very weird for me.


----------



## GweNdZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Irish accents


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I usually go for aryan girls that are either my age or younger but lately i've started becoming attracted to some older girls and light black girls.


----------

